# Need recommendations: MO, AR or other central states w/a boat



## JackieD (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello,
We've been toying with the idea of hauling our boat (just 19') to either MO or AR this summer and using timeshare(s) in conjunction with boating. We're considering 2 weeks so moving to two locations may be an option.  Need opinions about doing this and also is it feasible to have onsight timeshare boat parking (I've seen timeshares say no RV's but can't find a way to FIND large parking available).  Or anyone know of areas with timeshares that may have marina storage close by?

Thanks so much!

Jackie


----------



## BigRedOne (Feb 27, 2012)

What kind of boat, fishing, pleasure, etc.


----------



## JackieD (Feb 27, 2012)

It's speed boat (no sleeping quarters) which we use for day trip touring, tubing, water skiing and fishing.


----------



## bkellyb (Feb 27, 2012)

Still Waters resort on Table Rock Lake has several docks which you can rent a slip.  Believe daily fee is around 12-14 a day.  Great summer resort.  We also stayed at Table Rock Landing at Holiday Island.  It is near Eureka Springs, Arkansas.  They have a marina close by, we didn't take the boat here but did see some trailers parked there.  Still Waters has parking available for trailers on site.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 27, 2012)

Branson is the #1 vacation destination in both states.  Table Rock lake is located just a short drive out of town.  You'll have the option of making use of the outstanding lakes in the area (with all the things to offer that you're looking for), and you'll also be able to visit the shows and other tourist things like Silver Dollar City.

Personally, I enjoy the outdoor activities in Branson far more than the tourist stuff anyway.  

Big Cedar and Westgate Lakes are right on Table Rock lake.  And Stonebridge resort used to allow marina usage at the Escapes Yacht resort.  

Suites at Fall Creek is on Lake Taneycomo.


----------



## JackieD (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks so much for the info so far.  and shoot, I should've mentioned I will be trading with RCI.  We've never been to Branson so the area is interesting to us.  It would be nice to incorporate the indoor & the outdoor life.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 27, 2012)

JackieD said:


> Thanks so much for the info so far.  and shoot, I should've mentioned I will be trading with RCI.  We've never been to Branson so the area is interesting to us.  It would be nice to incorporate the indoor & the outdoor life.


 
Stonebridge is usually a pretty easy exchange through RCI.  However, don't let that fool you.  It's very nice and you'd also be very close to Silver Dollar City.

Big Cedar is outstanding, but doubt if you'll find anything during the summer timeframe.

Someone mentioned StillWaters above, which is also nice.  However, very limited RCI availability.

Based on what you've mentioned so far, go for Stonebridge!

Also, you mentioned Arkansas.  Unless you're going in early June, forget it.  It will be sweltering hot!

Another vacation area is Lake of the Ozarks.  But, I'd choose Table Rock over Lake of the Ozarks for a wide variety of reasons.


----------



## puppymommo (Feb 27, 2012)

Silverleaf's Ozark Mountain Resort is right on Table Rock Lake and has a 20-slip boat dock. It is located in a more scenic area and is about 20 miles from the Branson "Strip".  We own there.

It trades through RCI and there is generally good availability.  One tip: if possible you will want a 6/6 unit rather than a 6/4.  The 6/4's are like a hunting lodge and have many steps (built on a hillside) to the unit.  The 6/6 presidential units are newer and have washer/dryer in the unit.

We'll be there July 20-27 and are looking forward to Silver Dollar City and the shows!

Susan


----------



## rhonda (Feb 27, 2012)

Worldmark Grand Lake (Oklahoma) has parking for boat trailers and a entry point right across the street.

I believe Worldmark Lake of the Ozarks (MO) has a marina.


----------



## BoaterMike (Feb 28, 2012)

For the sake of variety I would consider Lake of the Ozarks for one week and Branson area for one week.   Just be sure to stay away from Lake of the Ozarks during holiday weeks.  It's about 140 miles between the two areas and they are distinctly different for attractions, activities and dining.    

Mike


----------



## Happytravels (Feb 28, 2012)

*AR*

Escapes to Bella Vista.   lots of lakes in the area about 8....they don't have boat parking per say..but they have the golf course and the parking is plentiful right there...cause most have golf carts and the spaces are to accommodate both vehicle and trailer..I guess a call wouldn't hurt........
479-855-1111...........we like the older unit and also own there so we are partial to the place ........fantastic scenery....


----------



## BigRedOne (Mar 4, 2012)

Yah, Table Rock Lake and Lake Of the Ozarks is where you want to be. Lake Tanycomo in Branson is a cold water lake so you probably don't want to use it for swimming but the trout fishing (rainbow and brown) is really good.  The boats on Lake Of the Ozarks are really big and fast so you might want to stay as far away from the dam as possible. The Osage River below the dam at Lake Of the Ozarks is also good for boating and fishing and you won't have to contend with the larger boats (there is a conservation access just below the dam accessible from Hwy. 54).  By the way, there is a new bypass highway just opened at Lake Of the Ozarks so getting around the area just became a lot easier.


----------



## zzcn69 (Mar 5, 2012)

*A vote for Lake Ouachita in Arkansas*

The Army Corp of Engineers damned up the Ouachita River  and made this lake. It is beautiful with mountains and bluffs surrounding crystal clear water. I have not been now in a long time, but when I was younger we would load up our fishing boat with food and camping gear and spend 2 weeks in a secluded cove (hundreds of them) and never see another person the whole 2 weeks. In those days, except for marinas, no one could build a house closer to the lakefront than a mile away.  It was truly unspoiled. I have spent time on Lake George in NY and Smith Mountain Lake in Va. and Lake Ouachita beats them hands down.  Almost forgot, the lake is about 20 miles outside Hot Springs.  Also think some of the TS have docking facilities.


----------



## JackieD (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for posting such informative information!!! I think we are leaning towards Table Rock Lake/Branson area to get a little of both experiences. I have been researching and calling resorts. Most have parking lots for boats available but not slips--the slips are contracted separate. I've been given some marina phone numbers to try.  The best situation with availability and slips, is Silverleaf but the slips are 1st come/1st serve.   We have family in AK so I think we may add to the trip with a short visit to see them before or after but not use a timeshare for that part.

Thanks again! 
Jackie


----------



## JackieD (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello,
After calling all the resorts on your list of recommendations, I am leaning towards one that no one recommended....

Most of the recommended places didn't have availability of 2 BR and/or dates we need to travel.

right now I have a 2 BR on hold at the Wyndham Meadows.  They have a 2 BR 8/6 which suits our family size the best.  We want the kids to be able to ask friends to join us and 8/6 would be nice.  They told me they have parking lot storage for boat/SUV and gave me some names of boat slips at Table Rock Lake which I called and I can make reservations ahead of time.  Is there any big downfall to this location?  We thought we could get a little of both worlds...Branson entertainment & Table Lake.

Stonebridge sounds great and seems to be highly recommended on TUG but they said they don't have ANY boat parking at the resort or slips.  There is a 2 BR 6/6 available so if there's a reason Wyndham is not ideal, please let me know.

Silverleaf Ozark Mtn. has 6/6 but they only have 20 slips and they are first come/first serve starting at noon.  You can't send someone ahead, boat has to be there.  Also, told me it would take 1 1/2 hrs to get to Branson in the summer????

Thank you for any input!!

Jackie


----------



## puppymommo (Mar 9, 2012)

Wyndham Meadows is nice.  I've stayed there, I think you'll like it.  It is off the strip a little ways but not too far. Ozark Mountain is farther away, that is for sure.  I know Branson summer traffic is bad, but that it takes 1.5 hours to get from OMR to Branson in the summer? I have to admit I've never tried.  I stayed there in early August one year and don't remember it being that bad. But we mostly went to Silver Dollar City, and you don't have to go through Branson proper to get to SDC. 

We own a week 29 at Ozark Mountain but have always exchanged it either with RCI or internal Silverleaf exchange (no exchange fee).  We will be there this July and I'll report back about traffic.

Have a great time!


----------



## puppymommo (Mar 9, 2012)

By the way, Jackie, the 2 bedroom 8/6 you are booked for is probably what Wyndham calls a two bedroom deluxe. That is a master bedroom with a king sized bed, a second bedroom with two beds (can't tell from the picture if they are queens or fulls) and a queen sized sleeper sofa in the living room. But from the picture it looks like an 8/8, not an 8/6.  I don't know how to import the picture into this post, sorry.  The other 2 bedroom is a lock-off, 2 one bedroom units put together.  In this case you would have 2 bedrooms with king size beds, and two living rooms with queen size sleeper sofas. From the floor plan that looks like an 8/8, too.  I guess you could call the resort and see if they could tell you which floor plan you have reserved.


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Jackie
You will LOVE Meadows.  Even Wyndham lists the 2 Bd deluxe as 8/6 but there are 2 double beds in the 2nd bedrom, and a sleep sofa.  This would be so nice for your family with the friends too. 

be sure to go to the Preview Show and dinner there at the resort  on Monday night, it is one of the best in the city, more show people seem to come there than at other resorts.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 19, 2012)

JackieD said:


> Hello,
> After calling all the resorts on your list of recommendations, I am leaning towards one that no one recommended....
> 
> Most of the recommended places didn't have availability of 2 BR and/or dates we need to travel.
> ...


 
First, I called Stonebridge about the marina access at the Escapes Yacht Club, and she confirmed what you said.  

There's nothing wrong with the Meadows.  In fact, if you're bringing young ones, they'll enjoy the many activities that are available there.  Meadows is one of our favorite Branson resorts.  

Meadows is also located right next to Fall Creek resort and they have a marina.  I'm not sure if they'll take your boat or not, but it's conveniently close by; it's located on Lake Taneycomo which has great trout fishing.

Also, Meadows is not very far from the Table Rock State Park marina.  That one is on Table Rock lake.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 19, 2012)

By the way, the weather over the last couple of weeks has been fabulous.  We've had several days already that have been in the 70s.  

Of course, we did have that little problem with tornados.


----------



## JackieD (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the follow up.  Luckily my procrastination didn't hurt me...after my hold expired, I kind of forgot about it because I have been frantically trying to plan a VERY last minute spring break trip that's not working out very well  .  Anyway, I have the same unit on hold and will confirm it based on all the positive feedback.

Jackie


----------



## Deer Path (May 3, 2012)

We have been to both Big Cedar (Wilderness CLub) and to Westgate at Branson Lakes with our pontoon.  We had a boat slip at both of them.
The ones at Big Cedar are all covered.  The ones at Westgate are not but you have the option of them putting your boat in their large warehouse overnight for storage for a fee.  they also take your boat in and out for you.
We were happy with both resorts.

You will likely have better luck getting into Branson Lakes in the summer. In fact we just booked a week there in June.

Good Luck and have fun.  We loved being on Table Rock Lake


----------



## gwenco (May 10, 2012)

*Branson!*

Table Rock lake is just a few miles outside of the city of Branson and is HUGE!  Needless to say, Branson is becoming the timeshare capital of the U.S. so no  problem getting into a unit!  I do believe there are a few resorts right on the water that have boat slips but most of the parking lots in all of the resorts have plenty of parking so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## JackieD (May 20, 2012)

Hello,
Thanks again for all the replies.  I have a 2 BR unit booked for July at the Meadows.  I also have a slip reserved at the State Park Marina for $20 per day, no deposit or credit card needed to hold it.  They were very helpful and friendly and both the resort & marina said it's about a 3-4 minute drive.  We are looking forward to this trip but for some reason even though I've had it confirmed since March, I haven't gotten into planning as much as usual. I suspect that it's because we're driving and not flying  OR I've just been lazy about it .  We've never been to Branson or that area so I need to do my homework soon to figure out shows and such.  Thanks again  

Jackie


----------

